# Routan VW factory fog lamp kit



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Complete kit includes fog lights, wiring and switch
$261.25 plus shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fog lights undercut inclement weather and minimize glare. They are designed specifically for your vehicle and provide an integrated look. Kit includes a dash mounted switch, wire harness and fog lights. Note: Check state and local restrictions on the installation and use.
Install time is estimated at under 1.5 hours


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit ([email protected])*

does this include the dealer install / Web update ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (redzone98)*

pm'd


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit ([email protected])*

JC:
How come VW charges so much more than Chrysler for the fog light kit that contains the same components? I bought the Mopar kit for $130. plus the correct switch for $35. and the VW bezels for about $17. and I'm done for about $182. plus tax.
You are correct in stating that the installation should take no more than 1.5 hours and any competent auto do-it-yourselfer should be able to handle this job.
It's a shame, though, that VW didn't make these standard on the SEL. Would have saved a bit of trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_JC:
How come VW charges so much more than Chrysler for the fog light kit that contains the same components? I bought the Mopar kit for $130. plus the correct switch for $35. and the VW bezels for about $17. and I'm done for about $182. plus tax.
You are correct in stating that the installation should take no more than 1.5 hours and any competent auto do-it-yourselfer should be able to handle this job.
It's a shame, though, that VW didn't make these standard on the SEL. Would have saved a bit of trouble.


my guess on that would be us vw guys are paying a mark up due to the fact vw has to buy the parts from chrysler, most all parts i have seen come with chrysler logos on them and are also relabeled with vw numbers


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (cscsc)*

Care to share that parts list? I'd like to get this for my Routan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (RyanM)*

the kit comes with 2 fog lamps, wiring harness and the switch, you also have pm


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (RyanM)*

Three items are required for my 'bargain' version of the fog lamp kit for the Routan.
1. Fog Lamp Kit for the Chrysler T&C. Part # 82211072 List $145. I got 10% off from my local Mopar Dealer.
2. Headlight Switch [The switch in the kit is for non-auto headlamps] VW part # 780-941-531-G List $52.80 Paid $35. at the VW dealer. Sorry, I no longer have the Mopar number, but it sells for $35. net also.
3. Bezels for the front bumper. These net for $8 and change each. VW specific. Don't have the part # as mine are still on backorder. VWoA is working to make them available - should be soon.
So, if you don't mind the logistics, you can get a complete kit for about $182. plus tax. All the parts are identical to the Routan kit which, as you know , is made by Chrysler and even comes in the same Mopar box.
Incidentally, I just added front and rear moulded splash guards to my SEL. Bought them from South Oak Chrysler Dodge Jeep on eBay for $33.50 per pair plus shipping. Also Mopar parts. Fit perfectly, look great. Have fun.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (cscsc)*

I am not sure if I understood you completely. You mentioned one part - the bezels - is VW specific. But in the next few lines you say all the parts are the same as Chrysler. 
Is the $8 bezel the black plastic piece the round light goes in - and is VW specific and therefore NOT available through Chrysler?
Thanks.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (Whataguy)*

Sorry for the misleading explanation, but you are right, the bezels are the only part of the kit specific to the Routan and are not available through a Chrysler dealer.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Routan VW factory fog lamp kit (cscsc)*

Thanks for that clarification.
I think this kit gives the front end a nicer finished look.
*For those in Canada, MSRP at dealer for this kit is CAN$330.00. *
I ordered one from the dealer who gave me about 10% off - $290.00. Because our dollar is always up and down, and because it is rising again, 92 cents US at the time of this post July 30 2009, that converts to about US$260). Cheaper right now for Canadian to buy this in the US, but then you have shipping - so for us it averages out and we get assurances of Canadian warranty.
I'll install it myself and get the dealer to enable it when I am in for servicing in 2 weeks. 


_Modified by Whataguy at 6:50 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## EJRoutan09 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Installation of Fog Light Kit*

So guys, 

I have a question. I purchased the fog light kit online for my 2009 VW Routan SE. I was looking at the kit and the installation looks very simple looking at the kit and reading the forums. My question is if, I install the kit it says the lights have to be activated and can only be done at the dealer. Should I plug in the fog light harness to the van or should I wait until I can bring the Routan to the dealer to get the code to activate lights in computer? 

Thanks


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

EJRoutan09 said:


> So guys,
> 
> I have a question. I purchased the fog light kit online for my 2009 VW Routan SE. I was looking at the kit and the installation looks very simple looking at the kit and reading the forums. My question is if, I install the kit it says the lights have to be activated and can only be done at the dealer. Should I plug in the fog light harness to the van or should I wait until I can bring the Routan to the dealer to get the code to activate lights in computer?
> 
> Thanks


I plugged everything in, and then drove to the dealer to have it activated.... was easy that way, to make sure everything worked as it should.


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

I just got my Routan and am already looking into this....


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

*One other question regarding fog light installation and "AUTO" headlight switch...*

I have read on the parts e-shop from one of the local VW dealers that if you buy and install the "AUTO" headlight switch into an "SE", the "AUTO" feature will be disabled. Is there a way that with the dealer computer/VAG system you could set-it up for the lights to turn on when you start the car and off when you shut it off? I know that the SEL model has a sensor to detect when to turn the lights on, that the SE model doesn't have, but I thought since VW sells these kits for the SE's as well, I though they could gert around and take advantage of the AUTO feature in the switch as well... 

Anybody who has installed these ainto an SE can provide their input???


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The Routan SE does not have the light sensor that is required for correct auto mode operation. However, I believe if you leave it on auto, the lights turn on and off with the ignition.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bond007pr said:


> I have read on the parts e-shop from one of the local VW dealers that if you buy and install the "AUTO" headlight switch into an "SE", the "AUTO" feature will be disabled. Is there a way that with the dealer computer/VAG system you could set-it up for the lights to turn on when you start the car and off when you shut it off? I know that the SEL model has a sensor to detect when to turn the lights on, that the SE model doesn't have, but I thought since VW sells these kits for the SE's as well, I though they could gert around and take advantage of the AUTO feature in the switch as well...
> 
> Anybody who has installed these ainto an SE can provide their input???


 No VAG on these busses, you have to use Chryslers Star scan which is dealer only. Like posted before the auto will just turn off and on with the key on an SE. If you want all the candy you need the SEL. At least you don't have to worry about the lights staying on. You can install just the switch without having to go to the dealer. Where do you live? I have the auto switch from our SEL from when I installed the fogs. I might be willing to part ways with it. It's auto headlights W/O Fog lights.


----------

